# aimez vous Queen ?



## pil38 (13 Novembre 2003)

Aimez vous le groupe Queen ?<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068762720pil38">


*cochez : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Sans Avis
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Philito (13 Novembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068762971Philito">


*Aimez-vous que l'on vous sonde sur votre appréciation du groupe "Queen" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Je suis Freddy Mercury, mais j'ai jamais avoué ma véritable identité aux membres de ce forum....
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068763193WebOliver">


*Etes-vous Freddie Mercury?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Je suis Freddie Mackiery
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Obiwan Kenobi
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Freddy Mercury, mais j'ai jamais avoué ma véritable identité aux membres de ce forum....



L'association "Freddy Mercury" et "Membre", me trouble ...


----------



## Philito (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'association "Freddy Mercury" et "Membre", me trouble ...



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068763572Philito">


*Vous aussi, comme PetitIrix, l'association de "Freddy Mercury" et "Membre" vous trouble t'elle...?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Mais puisque je me tue à vous dire que je suis Freddy Mercury !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

On va peut-être s'arrêter là avec les sondages à la con, non ?
Tu fais des enquêtes en free-lance pour _biba_ ou _jeune et jolie_ ?


----------



## Philito (13 Novembre 2003)

Et mert', on a deux Freddy Mercury sur le forum et va falloir écouvrir lequel est un imposteur....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Va falloir encore constituer une équipe de choc pour découvrir la vraie vérité....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finn, theBig, Roberto, d'autres .....? Des volontaires, l'hélico est là et est prêt....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On va peut-être s'arrêter là avec les sondages à la con, non ?
> Tu fais des enquêtes en free-lance pour _biba_ ou _jeune et jolie_ ?



c'est contagieux la grossièreté


----------



## Alex666 (13 Novembre 2003)

j'adore quand ca part en couilles (pas celles de freddy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pil38 (13 Novembre 2003)

bon on parle de queen !!!!!! pas de sex !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> bon on parle de queen !!!!!!



Faut poster dans le thread post-mortem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: a voté (NON) au premier sondage


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut poster dans le thread post-mortem



tiens tu pourrais peut-être nous l'anésthésier toi... non ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







la Vanessa, pas freddy, hein !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> tiens tu pourrais peut-être nous l'anésthésier toi... non ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime mieux quand ca bouge, si non j'ai l'impression d'etre avec une Anglaise


----------



## Fulvio (14 Novembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068764554lupus yonderboy">


*Etes-vous prêt à dire à Philito que Freddy Mercury est mort ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui, il faut le lui dire.
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non, je veux pas le faire souffir.
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Mais puisque je vous dis que je suis vivant, nom d'une moustache !

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux quand ca bouge, si non j'ai l'impression d'etre avec une Anglaise



Rhooooooo, je suis anglais en plus, je ne peux pas te laisser souiller l'image de mes compatriotes ainsi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Duel demain matin !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon jamais essayé, donc peut rien dire...


----------



## Fulvio (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> bon on parle de queen !!!!!! pas de sex !!!!!



Ouais, mais bon, quand-même, c'est un peu pourri, Queen, non ?


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais bon, quand-même, c'est un peu pourri, Queen, non ?



Surtout le chanteur à l'heure qu'il est....


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est contagieux la grossièreté


Non, mais la connerie, ça m'en a tout l'air.


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais la connerie, ça m'en a tout l'air.



Tutut, les enfants, voyons, voyons ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allons, allons ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M'enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, allez.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tss, tss, tss ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais la connerie, ça m'en a tout l'air.



parole d'expert


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2003)

Une autre question ....


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

bon vous etes veches maintenant !!!
moi j aime bien queen et je vous ...
non d'une pipe ... euh d'une moustache


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

'm'fatigue


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais bon, quand-même, c'est un peu pourri, Queen, non ?



Pourquoi un peu ?


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'm'fatigue








<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068767758Philito">


*On ferme ????*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Non, non je vous jure que je suis le chanteur de Queen !!!
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

parceque pas du tout ! 

vous trouvez qu'un iPod pour du queen c est :
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068767795pil38">


*alors*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />du gachi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />bien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />sans avis
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />pil38 je t adore
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

```

```


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'm'fatigue



Toi aussi ?


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ?



ca va pas la tete !!! chui pas fatiguant
simplement je veux partager mon lit ... euh non queen avec les autres !!!


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ?



Plus qu'un et on peut faire une belotte....


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'un et on peut faire une belotte....


moi moi moi !!!!!!


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> moi moi moi !!!!!!



Toi je t'ai invitée au  Grobar et t'es toujours pas venue dire bonjour.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut se faire une belotte là-bas


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Toi je t'ai invitée au  Grobar et t'es toujours pas venue dire bonjour....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais t'avais pas mis le lien, et je voyais pas du tout de quoi tu parlais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'arrive


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

bouhhh les mechants !!!!!!!!


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> bouhhh les mechants !!!!!!!!



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068771680Philito">


*Est-on méchants ??? *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Oui, mais seulement avec les trolls !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />C'est une seconde nature chez les Mac Users !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />En tant que chanteur de Queen, je peux !!!! (pour rester dans le sujet évidemment)
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Toi je t'ai invitée au  Grobar et t'es toujours pas venue dire bonjour....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas été invité, mais je me suis inscrit quand même.
N'en déplaise à ceux qui n'auraient pas voulu.


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas été invité, mais je me suis inscrit quand même.
> N'en déplaise à ceux qui n'auraient pas voulu.



et queen ds tout ca ?????


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

j aime quand vous etes mechants !!! allez y flagelez moi !!! linchez moi ... ohhhhhhhhh c bon c bon ................; le fouet ?


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas été invité, mais je me suis inscrit quand même.
> N'en déplaise à ceux qui n'auraient pas voulu.



Mais tout le monde est le bienvenu au Groland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (à quelques exceptions prêt.... suivez mon regard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

allez, viende !!!! et envois le bouzin !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas été invité, mais je me suis inscrit quand même.
> N'en déplaise à ceux qui n'auraient pas voulu.



Et moi qui voulais m'y inscrire...


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> j aime quand vous etes mechants !!! allez y flagelez moi !!! linchez moi ... ohhhhhhhhh c bon c bon ................; le fouet ?



T'en mets un temps à l'enlever ton soutif !!


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2003)

Je crois qu'elle est keblo sa webcam... y a pas quelqu'un qui peut lui arranger ça ?


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'elle est keblo sa webcam... y a pas quelqu'un qui peut lui arranger ça ?



Ouais, ya kelkun pour lui arranger sa cam ?


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le monde est le bienvenu au Groland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salaud


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> j aime quand vous etes mechants !!! allez y flagelez moi !!! linchez moi ... ohhhhhhhhh c bon c bon ................; le fouet ?



bizarre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'rappelle quelqu'un ..

enfin j'préférerais presque l'original


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ?



et pourtant je suis patient


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

ah la la dites donc je viens juste de m'apercevoir qu'il est deja 18h11, qu'est-ce que ca file...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ah la la dites donc je viens juste de m'apercevoir qu'il est deja 18h11, qu'est-ce que ca file...



ok je prends une pomme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. bien reçu ton message


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> bon on parle de queen !!!!!! pas de sex !!!!!




Attends un peu, on parle de Queen, c'est-à-dire de Freddie Mercury (la preuve au dessus), donc de sexe, non ?

Avec lui (Freddie) à un moment ou à un autre, il faut bien parler de sexe. Je ne parle pas en particulier de son homosexualité, mais du fait qu'il était une bête de sexe insatiable (c'est écrit dans sa bio, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), donc, c'est fatal, on parle de sexe.


PS : J'ai voté que j'aime Queen si ça peut te consoler.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sais-tu que "Bohemian Rhapsody" a été élue par les anglais "meilleure chanson de tous les temps" ? et jusqu'à présent je suis d'accord avec eux.

Freddie étant mort en 1991, il a pas du trop connaître le Mac, dommage pour lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs il est décédé le 24 novembre, c'est bientôt...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu que "Bohemian Rhapsody" a été élue par les anglais "meilleure chanson de tous les temps" ?



ah ces rosbifs, z'ont pas fini de nous faire rigoler!


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu, on parle de Queen, c'est-à-dire de Freddie Mercury (la preuve au dessus), donc de sexe, non ?
> 
> Avec lui (Freddie) à un moment ou à un autre, il faut bien parler de sexe. Je ne parle pas en particulier de son homosexualité, mais du fait qu'il était une bête de sexe insatiable (c'est écrit dans sa bio, hein
> 
> ...


merci pour tes commentaires qui sont vrais !!!


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

vous avez vu d apres le 1er sondage de page 1 ici on aime queen a 81 pourcents


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> vous avez vu d apres le 1er sondage de page 1 ici on aime queen a 81 pourcents



11 votes c'est pas un peu juste pour en tirer des conclusions?


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 11 votes c'est pas un peu juste pour en tirer des conclusions?



si bien sur ... mais vu que c a mon avantage !!! et puis je pe pas forcer les gens a voter !!!


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu, on parle de Queen, c'est-à-dire de Freddie Mercury (la preuve au dessus), donc de sexe, non ?
> 
> Avec lui (Freddie) à un moment ou à un autre, il faut bien parler de sexe. Je ne parle pas en particulier de son homosexualité, mais du fait qu'il était une bête de sexe insatiable (c'est écrit dans sa bio, hein
> 
> ...



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068840552Philito">


*Associez-vous aussi comme Yip automatiquement Freddy Mercury avec sexe....?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Bien sûr mais c'est pas pour autant que je vais vous révéler que je suis freddy mercury, mais si quelqu'un a vu mon lapin nain, j'en ai besoin et vite.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## pil38 (14 Novembre 2003)

i want to break free :!!!


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr mais c'est pas pour autant que je vais vous révéler que je suis freddy mercury, mais si quelqu'un a vu mon lapin nain, j'en ai besoin et vite....



Pfffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-moi, Philito, ton avatar avait pas de longues oreilles (de lapin nain) auparavant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu les as taillé en pointe toi-même pour éviter d'être reconnu, ou une victime de ton humour a sévi ?


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











nan, avant mon avatar, c'était le lapin de troye que Robin, Galahad et.......... (oooops un trou dans ma culture) font entrer dans la forteresse française dans le film "la quête du graal" des monthy python....

Rien à voir, je dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai changé de navatar pour faire partie du mao style, mais c'est cool que tu t'en rappelles (mais pas dans ces circonstances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 11 votes c'est pas un peu juste pour en tirer des conclusions?



Ah oui QUEEN ! Ils étaient excellents dans le film SPINAL TAP


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui QUEEN ! Ils étaient excellents dans le film SPINAL TAP




meuh c'est même pas eux euh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pas mauvaise KARL


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec cette parodie, c'est que l'on peut y associer pas mal de groupes (surtout ceux que l'on n'aime pas)


----------



## Fulvio (14 Novembre 2003)

Le pire, c'est que la rennaissance du genre est annoncée : ça s'appelle the Darkness, et c'est d'un tel mauvais goût que à côté, Muse, c'est de la lingerie fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Karl40 et jpmiss ont certainement déjà leur avis sur the next big thing


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que la rennaissance du genre est annoncée : ça s'appelle the Darkness, et c'est d'un tel mauvais goût que à côté, Muse, c'est de la lingerie fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils reforment Black Sabbath et on m'a rien dit


----------



## Komac (15 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, c'est donc toi le dernier fan de Black Sabbath auquel ils ont vendu leur dernier album...
Respect


----------



## pil38 (21 Novembre 2003)

VIVE qUEEN


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> VIVE qUEEN



Dégage !!


----------



## Yip (21 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> VIVE qUEEN




Eviv Bulgroz !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens, en parlant de Black Sabbath, j'ai encore un 33T qui doit trainer quelque part ... je me souviens que le premier morceau commencait avec des sons de cloche lancinants mais impossible de me souvenir du titre de ce morceau !
Des connaisseurs peut etre ???


----------



## Yip (21 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de Black Sabbath, j'ai encore un 33T qui doit trainer quelque part ... je me souviens que le premier morceau commencait avec des sons de cloche lancinants mais impossible de me souvenir du titre de ce morceau !
> Des connaisseurs peut etre ???



Dans le même genre y avait "Hell's Bells" d'ACDC.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

...ça y est ! Je m'en souviens ! ... c'était ce 33 T et le titre du morceau, et ben c'était "Black Sabbath" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre y avait "Hell's Bells" d'ACDC.


...Un classique !!!!!


----------



## Philito (21 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dégage !!



La même chose.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Coucou Finn !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> La même chose....








 t'es sur ? 

Bon alors si t'insiste ...

*dégage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Philito (21 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur ?
> 
> Bon alors si t'insiste ...
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *dégage
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ... fais gaffe Finn ! Depuis que tu m'as grimpé dessus pour me dépasser dans le "top posteurs de MacGé", t'as un ennemi de plus ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : petit salopard de djeune va !!!


----------



## Philito (21 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... fais gaffe Finn ! Depuis que tu m'as grimpé dessus pour me dépasser dans le "top posteurs de MacGé", t'as un ennemi de plus ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je parie sur Big quand même.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (faut que j'y aille, satanés forums.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon Finn, content de t'avoir connu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big, félicitations en avance sur cette victoire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chuss


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : petit salopard de djeune va !!!
















			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bon Finn, content de t'avoir connu !



moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais .. ça sonne comme un au revoir ce post là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... pas comme çà, non pas là, pas dans ce thread puant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thebig, les autres, un sujet pour Philito pour l'empecher de partir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viiiite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : petit salopard de djeune va !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Thebig, les autres, un sujet pour Philito pour l'empecher de partir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...surement pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Philito part au Chili avec l'Amour de sa vie et tu voudrais tenter de le retenir !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : re-petit salopard de djeune va !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surement pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon alors un petit thread d'amuuuuur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Bon vent Philito et que la Force de l'Amour soit toujours avec toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai dit !


----------



## Philito (22 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : re-petit salopard de djeune va !!!!



Je reprendrais bien 3-4 kg d'insultes pour Finn siouplait.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Merci Big de me soutenir


----------



## Philito (22 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon vent Philito et que la Force de l'Amour soit toujours avec toi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Elle est avec moi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon j'ouvrirais un thread d'adieu plus tard Finnou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je dois appeller Belgacom pour résilier ma ligne téléphonique lundi.... donc plus de net, peut-être un hotspot à l'aéroport.... juste avant de partir.... wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et après je vous envoie que du soleil.... (42° là bas..... tidju.... crême solaire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Elle est avec moi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon voyage Philito! Content pour toi que tu puisses aller retrouver ton amie au Chili. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt!


----------



## Philito (22 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon voyage Philito! Content pour toi que tu puisses aller retrouver ton amie au Chili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On verra cela lundi, j'quitte l'appart' (et ma connexion par la même occasion) seulement lundi !!! Sinon merci et à bientôt de toute façon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais c'est vrai que comme dit Finn, mes adieux ne seront pas dans ce thread puant !!!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2003)

Asta la vista Philto


----------

